# Would you taste/ eat human flesh IF...



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Would you eat/taste human flesh if it was from a human that was healthy, living and had to amputate a leg or something. Healthy leg. Youd had hes/her approval to do so.

Question inspired by the thread on general discussion and this news; http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pellissier20120605 
Not that im morbid.

I think its more ethical than meat you get from market..

Or have your car seat, shoes made out of human skin (from an obese person who lost weight and had a surgery, dead ones whom wanted to donate their skin) rather than poor, helpless animals.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Sure. I wonder what it tastes like, I'm curious. More like chicken, porc, or beef? I'm sure it would taste just as good as any common meat if you had some human ribs, BBQ style.

I'm not too sure about the idea of turning human skin into decorative objects. If it was possible to make fine leather out of that skin, than why not. I'm more of a cold thinker than an empathetic guy, I don't care that much about ethics.

If I was stuck on a small island with a fat person, and there were no ressources to eat at all, I wonder if I'd be desperate enough to stab him/her and make bacon slices out of him/her.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

DID Mr. BACON JUST SPELL it ..... porc ???? What the F**K ??

That's got to be the funniest blooper I have seen in a while !!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

uke No thanks.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Alienated said:


> DID Mr. BACON JUST SPELL it ..... porc ???? What the F**K ??
> 
> That's got to be the funniest blooper I have seen in a while !!


I don't get it :sus


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hell no.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am not too sure, If it was in a situation like the one those people went through in the Andes... only that way, really.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd do it if I didn't get sick from eating it.  I'm curious to know what it tastes like. In fact, I'm so curious about it that I googled what human meat tastes like once.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I don't get it :sus


OH BOY ?? Ok .... you love bacon... right ? Your name is Mr. Bacon ... Right

Bacon is PORK..... Not porc....LOL.... Now do you get it ??

Or have you been eating Hillbilly porc belly... considering the thread title ??


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

-_______-


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

inb4hannibalpuns


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

probably offline said:


> inb4hannibalpuns












Damn but that man. O_O


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

for legal reasons i'm going to say no i will not eat human flesh no i have not ever even imagined cooking up a nice human flesh steak to eat like from the episode "what's cookin" from "tales from the crypt". :twisted


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal is. The only body part you don't want to eat is the brain. (nasty prions in there)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Humans taste like chicken btw


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought this was going to be about eating human flesh in a survival situation. I would not eat human just for the hell of it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

With their approval and they didn't mind and my survival depended on it? Honestly, I have trouble eating duck, because it's an unusual meat in my area, so...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I heard about some guy who ate his own thumb. I can't remember what happened to his thumb. I guess it had to get amputated. He ate it right down to the bone and I think he kept the bone. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Alienated said:


> OH BOY ?? Ok .... you love bacon... right ? Your name is Mr. Bacon ... Right
> 
> Bacon is PORK..... Not porc....LOL.... Now do you get it ??
> 
> Or have you been eating Hillbilly porc belly... considering the thread title ??


https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/porc

'Porc' and 'pork' are synonyms, although it's true that the spelling with a "K" is much more common. 8)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Disgusting.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know who would do that unless they had to but I'd only even consider it if I was starving to death or something. That's pretty sick.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to be honest, cannibalism doesn't creep me out in the slightest, if anything, I'd say no only because I doubt human meat would taste good at all. If someone were to offer me a cooked piece of human flesh, I'd absolutely try it at least, just to know how we taste.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Ew no way. I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Damn but that man. O_O


That even looks like the back of ProbablyOffline's head! :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes. god, yes. All I've read is the thread title - i didn't need to read any more. 

some Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce and a little tenderizer and ol' Uncle Bubba's some good eatin.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## IAW94 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ewwwwwwww no haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

CristianNC said:


>


Where you goin food??


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sure. My dream is to be like Hannibal Lecter anyway.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

starsonfire said:


> Ew no way. I'm a vegetarian.


okay, so your plane goes down in the Andes, all there is is the soccer team spread all over the frozen tundra, and you're not gonna eat. Riiiiiight.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

No. Not under any circumstances. Not cadaver meat. Nothing.

If it were a case of eating another human to avoid starvation I would not do it either. Bring on the next life...or nothing if that is the case.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

more for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Damn but that man. O_O


That accent too...

No I wouldn't.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

leonardess said:


> okay, so your plane goes down in the Andes, all there is is the soccer team spread all over the frozen tundra, and you're not gonna eat. Riiiiiight.


I might resort to fishing in dire need. Humans for breakfast? No thank you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

People are high in cholesterol and saturated fats.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> Disgusting.


We all know you enjoy human flesh!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No. Never again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Secretaz said:


> Disgusting.


Uh, yeah.

The very thought of it turns my stomach.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

I have no desire to.


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ye tbh I don't understand why we don't eat human's now. All the old/depressed people that want to die; why not just euthanize and harvest them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Figures this thread gets bumped when I'm hungry and where all out of bacon =/


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I would eat if it was hunted in africa


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Asaad said:


> Ye tbh I don't understand why we don't eat human's now. All the old/depressed people that want to die; why not just euthanize and harvest them.


Not just old depressed people! Think about all the amputated body parts/organs, aborted fetuses, all the placentas (very tasty for scientology people already ;D), maybe even cancers?, people who have died in accidents/ "accidents"... Of course first recycle the usable organs to living people who are in need, if the dead one wanted it so. And think how cool leather things you would get from tattooed people.

No more world hunger! Saving the planet! Maybe no more cemeteries either, more space for more joyful things!

Plus i find it disgusting that people are more willing to eat tortured animals (according to my other poll; http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...atched-any-food-produce-documentaries-646298/ ) than meat from human who is willing to donate his/her meat for eating. Oh you people are so gross. :no


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

No way.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I eat animals every day without guilt so what's the difference. Besides, if that human explicitly gave permission, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

No way. Even if I was about to die of starvation, I would choose to die and not eat a human. I feel disgusted eating animal meat let alone eat a person.uke


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'd try anything once.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe just a nibble first, to see if I like it, and only if I don't get charged a ridiculous price.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Maybe just a nibble first, to see if I like it, and only if I don't get charged a ridiculous price.


There's billions of Ccattle, it's free.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Testsubject said:


> I'd try anything once.


Like this guy?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I am not that curious to know what it tastes like. I mean, I wouldn't eat it over some buffalo wings just for a new experience. If I were put in the situation where eating it was necessary, sure. I don't find anything ethically wrong with cannibalism though (unless it also involves murder), that's just a silly notion imo.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No, cause I do not have psychopatic tendencies. Chicken is just fine for me.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I'd try it once.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

No. Im not Jeffrey Dahmer. I consider a dead body sacred and would not disturb it in anyway.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The only thing ill eat the pu$$y.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I've wondered what I'd do if i were in a survival situation...i think id eat human meat to survive. But not in this situation where someone offers me their leg


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not on my bucket list, but I wouldn't have reservations in having a taste. Also your scenario makes it sounds like it's free food, and free food is something no one should pass up. :evil

edit: coincidentally, my status is relevant.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm a vegetarian.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

No, but I would eat it if it was needed for survival. Sorry, but if any of you died on a mountaintop with me I'd be digging in within minutes.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I think no. but then I think barbeque sauce? but no. still no.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I would not


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course I would. The situation OP described sounds ethical enough to me, and if the meat was properly cooked, I don't see a problem.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure. I think I'd have no problems, if it were legal and I had approval. I have no problems eating any other animal, why are humans any different? We are all meat. Only problem I have is if I didn't like the taste.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd eat you raw. Like human sushi.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

woundering if Whites taste like Blacks?!:roll


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

:no


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

where is all of your sense of curiosity? id be down to try it if, like, morally it made sense.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fried human with a side of cheesy fries sounds yummy to me!!


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if the zombie apocalypse happens there will be a lot of humans eating humans. A groups rations are bound to run out and if they don't know how to grow anything edible there won't be much choice.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'd do it if I didn't get sick from eating it.  I'm curious to know what it tastes like. In fact, I'm so curious about it that I googled what human meat tastes like once.


Taste similar to pork.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd down it with some ketchup. Wouldn't even hesitate.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes. Curiosity would get the best of me. But, I wouldn't eat children and I wouldn't eat the elderly.


----------



## xtremeguy (Oct 27, 2012)

no wtf


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmmm... Depends... A friend's dad did tell me years ago that cooked human flesh smells (he may have even said tastes) like roasted pork. I think I was rendered too speechless to ask where (and why!) he acquired this knowledge.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep asking this question? Do you really want to be eaten that badly? :blank


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Hmmm... Depends... A friend's dad did tell me years ago that cooked human flesh smells (he may have even said tastes) like roasted pork. I think I was rendered too speechless to ask where (and why!) he acquired this knowledge.


Did he also mention that they were the flesh of some random female hitch hikers?



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do people keep asking this question? Do you really want to be eaten that badly? :blank


Actually, I'm pretty sure that the OP wants to eat someone really bad but feels it may not be very acceptable to society. Hence a poll is started...


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that the OP wants to eat someone really bad but feels it may not be very acceptable to society. Hence a poll is started...


All i want to do is to end the world hunger.. Have a neat business idea... But i guess peoples opinions and views have to be changed first.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I think only if I was on the verge of death from starvation. :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldn't eat human because I find them disgusting, not because of moral reasons. Maybe if the meat was all nicely prepared I could be persuaded to change my mind. I'd worry a lot about disease. I'm very germaphobic towards humans so I don't see it happening



Mr Bacon said:


> Sure. I wonder what it tastes like, I'm curious. More like chicken, porc, or beef? I'm sure it would taste just as good as any common meat if you had some human ribs, BBQ style.


Not sure if someone already mentioned this but human flesh is sometimes called long pig for a reason


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a bit of a picky eater and unwilling to try new things, so I'd probably decline if the choice was between eating some dude's severed penis and just eating a peanut butter sandwich. 

Others can feel free to feast upon human remains as far as I'm concerned, though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh no.. I need to make a list of who to stay away from, cuz this shhzzz...


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

I would totally eat human flesh, if it was cooked and everything and only as either a last resource of if the 'owner' was willing.
Which is weird, because i'm a very fussy eater
But not about meat


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Likewise i wouldn't mind some one eating me after i'm dead
Though, i'm not giving myself up to a cannibal
and i think that i would prefer my body to be cut up for something useful, like science
Who cares what happens to their bodies when they're gone anyway? you're not using it anymore


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I had this convo with my mom the other day. She of course says no way but I said I'd try it if it came off of a clean, alive, and willing participant. Just a little chunk, just to see what it tastes like.


----------

